# Aging - I believe!



## Mark (Sep 19, 2007)

Just opened a bottle of the Vintners Reserve Shiraz I bottled in March. (Made exactly per instructions since this was my first experience at wine making, bottling around day 28.) It'd been a few months since I last tried one, which was still thin and not as smooth as I'd like. I just assumed it was because this was a 7.5L kitand that the rest of the batch would be the same. But yesterday's bottle tasted pretty good! This wine definitely improved between months 4 and 6. Although I'm on my third kit now (a 23LMM All Juice Cab) and don't plan on going back to the 7.5L kits, I was impressed at the difference the 6 months made. So from now on, I'm incentivized to let age do its thing. (OK, I'll still probably sneak a few bottles in between...)


----------



## bovinewines (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool Mark! This gives me hope for the Riesling I'm currently nursing along!


What else have you made other than the Shiraz and the Cab?


Bovines


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been making wine for 3 years now and have been hiding bottles in the basement, even I forgot about a lot of those and after digging them all out to put them in my new wine cellar room on the racks, I opened a few . Some of these were batches that were very good when finished and some were terrible and put in boxes cause I just wouldnt drink them they were so bad. Now that they have a year or more on a few batches, the ones that were very good are just great now and the ones that were terrible are darn good now. Just goes to show that time will heal wine so dont dump t if you dont like it. There may be a few that may nver taste good to you now, but give it a chance to come around.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 19, 2007)

Same thing as Wade, I made the Veiux Chateau Da Roi about a year ago and I was NOT impressed with it at bottling nor was I impressed at 4 months, so I let it go for 1 year and WOW, what a difference! It was a 7.5L kit too and a friend of mine that I gave a bottle to said it was the best bottle of wine he had ever had (free wine always tastes better




) I just opened a bottle of Pineapple wine I made over two years ago and it was terrible when I bottled, so I stuck it in a plastic tote and put it on the shelf and forgot about it until yesterday. It's still not great wine, but two years has made a huge difference!


----------

